# Sizing in Zen Cart



## tkuniva (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, 
I have Zen Cart all set up how I want it but I am having a problem in sizing for my shirts...
How do I add a shirt sizing option?


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

This may help.
Zen Cart(tm) Tutorials and FAQs - How do I add attributes to my products?


----------

